# OpenSUSE 11.0 : Novel Juggernaut Triumphs !



## Dark Star (Jun 20, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/files/18135_plkbe/openSUSE%20Logo.png​
The openSUSE project is a community program sponsored by Novell. Promoting the use of Linux everywhere, this program provides free, easy access to openSUSE, a complete Linux distribution.

The openSUSE Project is proud to announce the release of openSUSE 11.0 — everything you need to get started with Linux on the desktop and on the server. Promoting the use of Linux everywhere, the openSUSE Project provides free, easy access to the world’s most usable Linux distribution, openSUSE.

 *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/18127_aa18u/OS11.0-boot1.png *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/18128_bkxjb/Splash.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/18129_csg8t/Log%20In.jpg​

The 11.0 release of openSUSE includes more than 200 new features specific to openSUSE, a redesigned installer that makes openSUSE even easier to install, faster package management thanks to major updates in the ZYpp stack, and KDE 4, GNOME 2.22, Compiz Fusion, and much more.

*GNOME 2.22  :* openSUSE’s GNOME is very close to upstream GNOME, because Novell and openSUSE want to do as much work as possible in the upstream release. However, we do modify GNOME’s artwork to provide a unified look and feel for the distro.

*KDE 4.0 : *openSUSE 11.0 is the first openSUSE release to include a stable release of KDE 4.0. This release includes sweeping changes in the KDE desktop, and represents the next generation of KDE. This release includes a new desktop shell, called Plasma, a new look and feel (called Oxygen), and many interface and usability improvements.

 *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/18125_pv9zr/desktop4.png *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/18131_yft3y/Desktop.jpg​
*Xfce 4.4* : openSUSE 11.0 features the latest Xfce 4.4.2, with a string of new changes including composite effects.

*Compiz Fusion* : The openSUSE desktop is not only a green glorious sight to behold, it’s also available in 3-D! Compiz Fusion is now the default in openSUSE 11.0.


 *www.imgx.org/pfiles/8923/cube-deform-sphere-thumb.jpeg *www.imgx.org/pfiles/8921/cube-deform-cylinder-thumb.jpeg *www.imgx.org/pfiles/8925/cube-deform-trans-thumb.jpeg​
Banshee 1.0 : openSUSE 11.0 includes Banshee 1.0. The Banshee media player has been re-written to improve performance and includes many new features, including video playback, better “shuffle” playback, support for iPods, MTP devices, and mass storage player devices, and support for podcasts and better Last.fm integration.

 *www.imgx.org/files/18134_zvlvl/banshee-musicsm.png *www.imgx.org/files/18133_ngqck/banshee-podcastingsmall.png​
*Other Features : *

Firefox 3.0
Gimp 2.4.5
OpenOffice.org 2.4
Wine 1.0
NetworkManager 0.7
 *Linux 2.6.25.4, AppArmor 2.3, Xen 3.2.1 RC1*
     Alsa 1.0.16
     glibc 2.8 branch
     binutils 2.18.50 SVN
     cmake 2.6
     gcc 4.3 branch
     gdb 6.8
     Perl 5.10
     ConsoleKit 0.2.10
     CUPS 1.3.7
     D-Bus 1.2.1
     NetworkManager 0.7 SVN
     PackageKit 0.2.1
     PolicyKit 0.7
     PulseAudio 0.9.10
     Samba 3.2pre2
     X.org 7.3
*
Download : Index of /distribution/11.0/iso/torrent | Software.openSUSE.org
*Home Page  : openSUSE.org | Product Highlights/11.0 - openSUSE | Testing:Features 11.0 - openSUSE


----------



## sganesh (Jun 20, 2008)

Open suse truely Rocks!!,But ill be more happy if digit team includes opensuse11 in July edition!!!,or can anyone tell where to buy or get opensuse11 in cheap rate,i am living in chennai(tamil Nadu)


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 20, 2008)

sganesh said:


> Open suse truely Rocks!!,But ill be more happy if digit team includes opensuse11 in July edition!!!,or can anyone tell where to buy or get opensuse11 in cheap rate,i am living in chennai(tamil Nadu)



I will charge Rs 20 + shipping as actuals so it won't work out. It would be better if you contact a LUG near you, see here
*wikiwikiweb.de/LugsList


----------



## Pat (Jun 20, 2008)

sganesh said:


> Open suse truely Rocks!!,But ill be more happy if digit team includes opensuse11 in July edition!!!,or can anyone tell where to buy or get opensuse11 in cheap rate,i am living in chennai(tamil Nadu)



Probably with August issue, I reckon..Its difficult to bundle it on DVD for the july issue (Its 20th today already)


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 21, 2008)

How is it compared to Ubuntu ?


----------



## Rahim (Jun 21, 2008)

I am willing to install this with XP(I dont use it, its just there) & Ubuntu Hardy.
Will its installer recognise the other 2 or would i have to edit menu.lst file?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 21, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> I am willing to install this with XP(I dont use it, its just there) & Ubuntu Hardy.
> Will its installer recognise the other 2 or would i have to edit menu.lst file?


grub recoganises prev installed OSes without issues.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 21, 2008)

I might actually try out OpenSuse. After all there must be some reason why NucleusKore is sticking with it . the packages seemed to be updated good enough. And I see that KDE 4.1 is also available for OpenSuse as well. So I might want to give ti a whirl soon. 

Out of curiosity .
How do new folks adapt towards OpenSuse. Is it quite easy to use?


----------



## Rahim (Jun 21, 2008)

Can anyone point me to "How To Setup BSNL Dataone" in OpenSuse 11.0.


----------



## sreevirus (Jun 21, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Out of curiosity .
> How do new folks adapt towards OpenSuse. Is it quite easy to use?


I don't know about other newbies, but the reason I'm still using Linux when I want to is coz of openSuSE. Well, I've been with it since SuSE 9, and the experience has been a pleasure for me, unlike the experiences I've had with distros like Redhat 9 (at that time), or Fedora (later on). For a newbie, I never had to deal with multimedia stuff a lot with SuSE. I would say Ubuntu could be more newbie-friendly, but maybe I'll always be more biased towards openSuSE (its more pleasing to even look at, in my personal opinion). 


11 will be installed tonight.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 21, 2008)

beware ,it will be heavy for puny systems 

Opensuse is similar to windows.like it or not.that is the thing which attracts window$ power @busers to stick with it 

If for eyecandy+kde ,why not *Sidux* ?


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 21, 2008)

^^ STFU prakash... you said you will use openSUSE if the package management were better. Believe me, new zypper is way way better than what it was in 10.3. So use it now.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 21, 2008)

praka123 said:


> beware ,it will be heavy for puny systems
> 
> Opensuse is similar to windows.like it or not.that is the thing which attracts window$ power @busers to stick with it
> 
> If for eyecandy+kde ,why not *Sidux* ?



You like living in the past only?


----------



## Faun (Jun 21, 2008)

lol....at above two posts...hahaha
owned


----------



## Rahim (Jun 21, 2008)

How to setup BSNL Dataone in this OS?


----------



## Faun (Jun 21, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> How to setup BSNL Dataone in this OS?


why don't u try bridge mode ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 21, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> I might actually try out OpenSuse. *After all there must be some reason why NucleusKore is sticking with it* . the packages seemed to be updated good enough.



 It's good. Period. It's slow if you have anything less than 1 GB RAM.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 21, 2008)

> It's good. Period. It's slow if you have anything less than 1 GB RAM.



Well my Home System is not quite old. Its a AMD 4400 with 2 GB of Ram and a 8600 GT display card. Are there like tons of downloads to get this upto date and functional. Is there a 64 bit version also?


----------



## Rahim (Jun 21, 2008)

I am using it with 512 MB RAM with KDE 4 and its not sluggish at all, as some of you suggest, though i have not enabled Desktop Effects.


----------



## Pat (Jun 21, 2008)

Just installed and used it for about 15 mins..Two crashes needing hard reboot already..As expected, Network Manager implementation sucks big time (moreso for pppoe connections)! 

1:> Installation was smooth albeit a bit too long and time consuming
2:> Internet connection did not work when I logged into GNOME
3:> Logged in to KDE 3.5, fired up KInternet..CRASH and Hard reboot
4:> Logged in to KDE 4, fired up KInternet..Connected to Internet finally after messing with a few settings..Clicked on the "Add Widgets" on desktop..CRASH and Hard reboot

I am kinda pissed off completely..Maybe its just my hardware or whatever but I have to say this thing is nowhere near to Ubuntu IMHO.Period.


----------



## chandru.in (Jun 21, 2008)

Would love to try it.  But sorry I'm not interested in helping to improve a supposedly open distro which will in turn be used as base for the notorious Microsoft encumbered Linux Distribution.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 21, 2008)

Pat said:


> Just installed and used it for about 15 mins..Two crashes needing hard reboot already..As expected, Network Manager implementation sucks big time (moreso for pppoe connections)!


Yah i too managed to get connected and beleive me i just went on selecting all options and i was shooting in the dark!!!
Ubuntu & pppoeconf is way too easy but i will continue to use openSuse for a while.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 21, 2008)

Use it for some days and you will start hating other tools. It happens to all. Even I was going to put it away after kalpik gave me a dose of some HUGE problems with SUSE 10.1. I went back to it from 10.2 and using it since... ETA -> 4 hours for download of DVD to finish...


----------



## Rahim (Jun 22, 2008)

The Network Manager is filled with too many options imo.
My Net connection has been dropping every 5 minutes.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 22, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Well my Home System is not quite old. Its a AMD 4400 with 2 GB of Ram and a 8600 GT display card. Are there like tons of downloads to get this upto date and functional. Is there a 64 bit version also?



If you want to get Ubuntu or SuSE up-to-date you will have to download in "tons", whatever that means. Around 200-300 MB maybe. That's why I (try to) release these as a single package in the beginning of every month. This will enable you to deploy among multiple systems or share with friends without having to download again and again. Am currently doing this for Ubuntu here and will be posting shortly for OpenSuSE 11.0 (I just installed it today).

Since the release of Ubuntu Hardy Heron I have already downloaded more than 400 MB of updates (so this is like in a month). This is required if you *really* want to keep every component of your system up-to-date. Else just download what I release every month.

As for applications/packages, there is no dearth of them in SuSE or Ubuntu. I am not biased towards these two distros  but my experience with others hasn't been too good.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey guys, I have to be "root" user to dial my Dataone connection through "ifup dsl0". 
How can i allow non-root users to do the same?
My connection in OpenSuse is getting dropped/not responding but if i reboot to Hardy then everything is fine. Help me.


----------



## hellknight (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey! which one should i download. the 64-bit or 32-bit, i have AMD X2 4400+. Is there any probs with 64-bit?


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 22, 2008)

Don´t download 64 bit if you are just running a workstation. I too have an X2 processor and am running 32 bit - less problems


----------



## swordfish (Jun 22, 2008)

is it possible to upgrade from 10.3 to 11 without formating and loosing my settiongs?


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 23, 2008)

It is... but you better do a fresh install.

If you insist on update. Add all the 11.0 repositories to yast. Remove the 10.3 repositories. Then issue command 'zypper dup' as root.

Aditya


----------



## x3060 (Jun 23, 2008)

i always admired the interface of suse, but i am still not moving away from mint.


----------



## vista__n00b (Jun 26, 2008)

Well I installed it with KDE4 two days ago and I must say that it is sent from heavens for KDE users. Far better than that joke of a distro they call "Kubuntu". A few words of caution though:
1) If you want to use KDE4, upgrade to KDE 4.1 Beta 2 from the following link as soon as you install. It is the first thing you should do or else you'll be left frustrated.
*en.opensuse.org/KDE4
2) Stick to Opera 9.5. It was...is...and will be the best browser out there.
3) Enable native KDE desktop effects rather than using Compiz. KWin is behaving very well even with low graphics power.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Rahim (Jun 26, 2008)

What "frustration"? Explain buddy. I have been using it for 1 week and i found it to be more responsive than GNOME Hardy.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 26, 2008)

> Far better than that joke of a distro they call "Kubuntu"


+1000 .. Kubuntu is one of most incomplete and pathetic distro I have ever used  Using Kubuntu will make you feel KDE is a $#!^


----------



## chandru.in (Jun 26, 2008)

But guess what.  I started loving KDE only after using Kubuntu.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 26, 2008)

^^ What?


----------



## chandru.in (Jun 26, 2008)

True.  KDE in openSuse was modified too much from original KDE and I hated it.

In Kubuntu at least, "System Settings" was the only thing modified for 3.5 series and it is now merged into KDE 4 as default.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 26, 2008)

Even I started using KDE wit Kubuntu.. It was my 1'st KDE distro that I used properly and after that Mandriva Spring


----------



## praka123 (Jun 26, 2008)

@chandru.in :you should try archlinux +kdemod ! it owns others. no more kde bloating. kdemod = kde modular unlike hell loads of kdelibs


----------



## hellknight (Jun 26, 2008)

Really.. KDE on Kubuntu always sucked.. I even diverted to GNOME for a few months on OpenSUSE 10.3 and SLED (loved their edition of GNOME though).. KDE on Kubuntu.. don't show that to your windows friends.. they kick the hell out of you.. But i haven't tried KDE on Kubuntu 8.04.. any one explain please.. how it looks,KDE4 on Kubuntu 8.04..


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 26, 2008)

My first was Knoppix 3.2 KDE. Liked it a lot back then. After that, I have not used KDE till 4.0 on SUSE... I did log in sometimes, but primary was Gnome.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 26, 2008)

@NucleusKore: I had lot of problem in the previous release .. specificly YaST... it used to hang a lot when updating the system.. has this been fixed in this release? did you face any problem with YaST before?


----------



## swordfish (Jun 27, 2008)

I installed KDE4 and Gnome both..

Both worked fine initially..
I dont understand onething  is that in gnome i can detect all available wifi networks while in KDE It doesnt detect.. 

I activated some effects in KDE4. dont remember that it was compfusion or desktop effects.. but after that KDE4 crashes on startup ( dont knw wht to do.. Is it possible to make it work again..


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 27, 2008)

Charan said:


> @NucleusKore: I had lot of problem in the previous release .. specificly YaST... it used to hang a lot when updating the system.. has this been fixed in this release? did you face any problem with YaST before?



YaST problems were fixed in 10.3. I am surprides you still had problems!! Anyway it's is slick and fast with 11.0. Let me be honest now. I first installed SuSE KDE 4, didn't like it one bit. Then installed with KDE 3.5 and then GNOME I must say SuSE 11.0 on GNOME is the best in SuSE 11.0 if you want speed AND functionality. You can still run applications like k3b which require the kdelibs or other kde dependencies. To make a long story short, if you are looking for speed, stick to GNOME.

As for the comments above on Kubuntu, well I do not have SuSE on my system right now. I have been using Ubuntu 8.04 since it's release and am quite comfortable with it. It's light, and so I do not have to click and wait for things to happen; the lag is much less when compared to OpenSuSE.

I really like the package manager in Ubuntu. And if you have to format, repartition and reinstall your OS you will realise it's usefulness along with apt-on-cd. With SuSE you have to download, download, and redownload again and again. Those multimedia packs I made for OpenSuSE 10.3 did not come easy, I had oulined the procedure I used to follow in an earlier post of mine. Now offcourse I use smart package manager. It's very similar to apt. Only thing I do not like about smart is that there is no --nogpgchecks option 



swordfish said:


> I activated some effects in KDE4. dont remember that it was compfusion or desktop effects.. but after that KDE4 crashes on startup ( dont knw wht to do.. Is it possible to make it work again..



Before you login, press ctrl and alt and F1
type root 
and press ENTER

type root password 
and press ENTER

Type 
xgl-switch --disable-xgl
and press ENTER

Source: *en.opensuse.org/Compiz_fusion


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 27, 2008)

> As for the comments above on Kubuntu, well I do not have SuSE on my system right now. I have been using Ubuntu 8.04 since it's release and am quite comfortable with it. It's light, and so I do not have to click and wait for things to happen; the lag is much less when compared to OpenSuSE.



If you want to test it out again I recommend trying out the KDE 4.1 Beta version rather than KDE 4.0.4.


----------



## swordfish (Jun 27, 2008)

> Before you login, press ctrl and alt and F1



I was looking for that ... thanks.. will try it


----------



## vista__n00b (Jun 28, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> What "frustration"? Explain buddy. I have been using it for 1 week and i found it to be more responsive than GNOME Hardy.


KDE 4.0.X imho is nothing but Alpha quality software that KDE devs pushed for general public so that they could find the bugs faster. If you likde KDE 4.0.x then you should certainly try their latest beta of 4.1. You'll be amazed at the response of your system.


chandru.in said:


> True.  KDE in openSuse was modified too much from original KDE and I hated it.


Then you should try Slackware. KDE in its virgin form


----------



## chandru.in (Jun 28, 2008)

Well.  Before moving over to Ubuntu, Slackware was (and even today is) my favorite distro.  I had modified it perfectly to my tastes (including a graphical boot screen).  None of other distros have given that kinda flexibility to me till date.    In fact Slackware is what spoilt me to expect high level of flexibility.

 I had to move to Ubuntu only because I wanted to have ease-of-use without losing flexibility.


----------



## vista__n00b (Jun 28, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> In fact Slackware is what spoilt me to expect high level of flexibility.
> 
> I had to move to Ubuntu only because I wanted to have ease-of-use without losing flexibility.


I understand 
Slackware is like that ex-bf whom you always miss but just can't keep as well


----------



## chandru.in (Jun 28, 2008)

True.  Those were college days and I had time (in fact loved) all those fun stuff.  Now alas, life got lot more demanding.


----------



## Pat (Jun 28, 2008)

vista__n00b said:


> I understand
> Slackware is like that ex-bf whom you always miss but just can't keep as well



ex-bf ? *ahem* *ahem*


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes pat^ I was thinking too


----------



## vista__n00b (Jun 29, 2008)

Pat said:


> ex-bf ? *ahem* *ahem*


----------



## Faun (Jun 29, 2008)

^^are u straight ?

if yes then be ready for mass message flood...lolz


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 29, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^are u straight ?
> 
> if yes then be ready for mass message flood...lolz



Its because there are no girls in our forum 
This is men's territory


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 29, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Its because there are no girls in our forum



Oh really?! How'd you know?


----------



## hellknight (Jun 30, 2008)

Really.. aren't there any girls in our forum??
And, secondly do I have to install NVIDIA drivers on OpenSUSE when I'll install it or are they shipped by default?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 30, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Oh really?! How'd you know?


never seen one ?


----------



## vista__n00b (Jun 30, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^are u straight ?


Yes I am straight and I didn't know that women are in such minority on this forum that they are not even considered while posting. I understand meaning of the question now


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 30, 2008)

vista__n00b said:


> Yes I am straight and I didn't know that women are in such minority on this forum that they are not even considered while posting. I understand meaning of the question now


Well, in a place which is filled with fanboy wars, hot debates, nasty comments, foul language and internet slang, along with 1337 speak, how do you expect lots of women to be present ?


----------



## hellknight (Jun 30, 2008)

^+1
That was just great comment... all the galz are crammers though... I know many gals in my class how are doing CSE and don't even know the difference between a single core and dual core processors (isse bhi gira hua standard hai unka)


----------



## Faun (Jun 30, 2008)

vista__n00b said:


> Yes I am straight and I didn't know that women are in such minority on this forum that they are not even considered while posting. I understand meaning of the question now


welcome over the board, but beware of stalkers, feel free to report any, our mods have zero tolerance policy for scumbags


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 30, 2008)

hellknight said:


> ^+1
> That was just great comment... all the galz are crammers though... I know many gals in my class how are doing CSE and don't even know the difference between a single core and dual core processors (isse bhi gira hua standard hai unka)


dude, generalisation is a dangerous thing. Be warned.


T159 said:


> welcome over the board, but beware of stalkers, feel free to report any, our mods have zero tolerance policy for scumbags


Its not just the mods who have the zero tolerance policy towards such people.
Our highly cultured senior members are always here to help anyone in need, and we take no bullsh!t.
Fanboy wars and silly arguements might be a passtime here for many, but there is a strict line drawn between activities which are fun, innocent and for Time Pass, and activities which are acting derogatory to the human dignity of our members.


----------

